# Help: Heavy 10 Rebuild:  Reverse Gears Backwards?



## Splat (Jun 9, 2012)

Guys, I started to recon/rebuild my new-to-me 1957 Heavy 10.  I  bought the recondition manual from Ilion/Wells off Ebay.  Right off the bat I've run into a "WTH" with my reverse gears and what shows in the manual.  Here's a pic of my reverse gears. Going by the manual they are "reversed" in that the bigger gear is on the outside/end of the shaft/rod, smaller gear on the inside. Is this right? I assume not but want to check. Thank you.


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 9, 2012)

My 13" has the small one on the out side seems like a 10 would to.

Paul


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 9, 2012)

Same with my 9". I would expect that you would have a hard time getting the correct thread pitch if you tried it the way it is.


----------



## Splat (Jun 10, 2012)

mrb221 said:


> I am just finishing a rebuild of a 1957 Heavy 10. The gears on mine are just like yours. A 40 tooth gear on the outside.
> 
> Mike



Thank you, guys. Yeah, I'm still a newbie guys, but it finally dawned on me to simply look at the dang QCGB plate.   The 40-tooth is the stud gear on mine. I don't know if all Heavy 10's with the double-tumbler QCGB are like this but mine (and Mike's) is.  So, all is well. hew:


----------



## Canuck75 (Jan 6, 2014)

Splat said:


> Guys, I started to recon/rebuild my new-to-me 1957 Heavy 10.  I  bought the recondition manual from Ilion/Wells off Ebay.  Right off the bat I've run into a "WTH" with my reverse gears and what shows in the manual.  Here's a pic of my reverse gears. Going by the manual they are "reversed" in that the bigger gear is on the outside/end of the shaft/rod, smaller gear on the inside. Is this right? I assume not but want to check. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 37421






My 1964 10" toolroom lathe has the smaller gear running on the tumblers just as your picture shows. The larger gear is outside.


----------



## Kroll (Jan 6, 2014)

Same is mine,I also have the book.But keep in mind that the threaded ring is there to take up the slack in the spindle.The book is for all SB's up to 16",but from what I have read that each yr SB made changes,so not all the changes made it in the book.Like you I am also a newbie and learning as I go---kroll
Also take alook at this lots of good reading,Woodtick did an excellent job of explaining.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/7459-Heavy-10-project
*EDIT:*Dang I new see what your talking about,that is weird


----------

